# Chris' man cave



## Chris (Nov 8, 2012)

This used to be our guest room and I figured why have a room that gets used a couple times a year and just sits the rest of the time. So I decided to cut a hole in the wall and connect the room to the family room. 

View attachment 142.jpg


View attachment 141.jpg


View attachment 144.jpg


View attachment 145.jpg


View attachment 146.jpg


----------



## Chris (Nov 8, 2012)

^ Also tore out the carpet at the same time. 

View attachment 149.jpg


View attachment 151.jpg


View attachment 150.jpg


View attachment drywall.jpg


View attachment french door drywall repair..jpg


----------



## Chris (Nov 8, 2012)

Then I decided I would do some tile work in there since I had a bunch of left overs from other projects. 

View attachment tile.jpg


View attachment tile1.jpg


View attachment tile2.jpg


View attachment tile3.jpg


----------



## Chris (Nov 8, 2012)

Stained the french doors to match the other wood in the house. 

View attachment room.jpg


View attachment room2.jpg


View attachment room1.jpg


----------



## Chris (Nov 8, 2012)

Bought a futon and stole a table from my patio set. Then I picked up an old slot machine. 

View attachment Old pics 207.jpg


View attachment Chris phone pics 014.jpg


View attachment Chris phone pics 080.jpg


----------



## Chris (Nov 8, 2012)

Then I stuffed it full of my hunting and fishing junk. 

View attachment 866.jpg


View attachment IMG_20120424_153116.jpg


View attachment IMG_20120509_115057.jpg


----------



## Chris (Nov 8, 2012)

Thats about where it is now.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 9, 2012)

I like the floor, how hard was it to match up levels of the differet flooring and what did you use?


----------



## Chris (Nov 9, 2012)

The wood on the floor is just wood look ceramic tile, it was slightly thinner then the travertine so I built up the thinset a little. I love it.


----------



## thomask (Nov 11, 2012)

Chris said:


> The wood on the floor is just wood look ceramic tile, it was slightly thinner then the travertine so I built up the thinset a little. I love it.



Chris it made a really nice man cave and I am sure it is being well used.  

I would like to do that tile floor like yours with some left over oak I have from the great room...This would look great in our kitchen remodel as the cabinets are oak and then use a travertine tile. It would take some buildup of the base under the travertine to get level.  Is there a method to get her level.

Great job as always and keep us in pictures.


----------



## Chris (Nov 11, 2012)

Just get a thinset that is made to go on thick and you will be fine. trowel the floor and the back of the tile.


----------



## Chris (Nov 16, 2012)

Has anyone found any decent wood closet doors that I can stain myself? The only thing I have found are slatted and I don't like those.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 16, 2012)

Do you have any cabinet shops near you? We have some custom millwork shops around here that do really nice stuff, you will pay a little more than the box stores , but you get a lot better quality.


----------



## Chris (Nov 16, 2012)

Around here no but up by my mountain house yes. I have the tools to do it myself but have never done it before.


----------

